# Kreg clamp not working...?



## Julia12345

This is my first woodworking project. I bought a Kreg right angle clamp with Automaxx (automatic adjustment). My problem is that the clamp won't lock! From what I understand, the clamp should snap into a locked position automatically when you squeeze it tight. That's not happening for me. I squeeze it so that it clamps very tightly, but when I let go, and it doesn't stay put-it's just loose. Am I doing something wrong? I've watched videos of people using this tool, and it looks like it should just snap to lock. Thanks!


----------



## hotbyte

Bought one other week that did similar. When I removed packaging, a piece of small spring fell out and clamp would not work. Returned it and replacement works fine.


----------



## OnhillWW

A couple of years ago I purchased a pair of Kreg clamps that did the same thing. I contacted Kreg and they promptly sent me a pair of new clamps which have worked flawlessly. Give them a call - can't hurt.


----------

